# Fresh RP anyone?



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

I haven't RPed in a loooooong time but I had lots of fun doing it! ;v; Don't be shy and please join~

[The setting is in a small but cozy café in a rather desolate area of town. Jitter (www.furaffinity.net: Jitter the Cat by JynxLynx ) doodles absentmindedly on the counter whilst waiting for someone to come in and order]


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

(The door opens. A rather obese Bat-like creature enters the cafe : he has large ears, massive wings, long tail, with bushy cheeks, white-cream fur, dark-ivory underbelly and tip, blood-red eyes, and four sets of long teeth sticking out of his long snout.
After a quick glance at the room, he picks a table near the corner and helps himself with the menu.)

((Here's the pic of my fursona, the one I'm RP-ing as ; he's never seen without his signature Hook Whip due to his job as a Bounty-Hunter, but I don't add that detail in 'cause it's irrelevant))


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

(Jitter, noticing the arrival, perks up and scrambles for a pad to take the arrival's order. She bounds over from across the room.) Howdy, friend! Welcome to Jitterbug Café! Can I start you off with a drink?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

The creature looks at her, then back at the menu, lips pressed, still uncertain about what to have and stuff himself with, but his tail slowly wags in a playful manner as he takes his time to go through all the dishes on the lists.

- You have any personal recommendations ? - he chuckles - 'Cause I don't wanna miss any of all these goodies.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

(Jitter looks ecstatic and can hardly hold back a huge answer.) Oh, I most certainly do! We've got lovely cannolis and espressos. The recipes have been passed down from generations! We've also got some delicious sacripantina cakes and tiramisu cakes, and- (She stops herself before she rambles off the whole menu.) Err, well, those are my favorites, anyway, heh! You new to this part of town? You look pretty darn fancy 'n important, so I'm guessing not.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

He raises his eyebrow, looking interested in stuffing himself with probably the whole menu after her suggestions, but he gets his mind to her questions about him first :

- Yeah, you could say that... but "fancy" ? Nah, I'm just a simple guy from the countryside.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

(She leans against the wall) Ah. We don't see many new folk 'round here anymore. Everyone migrated south like a flock of birds after the temperature drop. Most of the people still here in town are likely all related to each other, hah. What brings you here, shug? And I don't think I caught your name.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

The creature puts the menu back on the table and is now facing Jitter, instead of just looking at her.

- Name's Jin. Jin Lust-Sin. Just stopping by for a rest overnight on my way back home.

He seems to have forgotten that he hasn't even ordered anything, and is now totally into chatting with probably the only waitress of the cafe.

- You run this cafe by yourself ?


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

(Jitter sighs) Sorta. My parents used to own this place but they moved away to take care of some relatives. I've got some rugrats in the back, though- three brothers and two sisters. They help when they can. (There's the sound of a plate breaking somewhere in the kitchen and a distant "Dangnabbit!") Heh, that's one of 'em now. They're some of the only little kids in town, poor things.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

- That must be hard for you, having to babysit 5...

He looks away to avoid Jitter's eyes, and stop his at somewhere on the ground, until the corner of the menu gets in his sight again. He pulls it closer to him and checks it about seconds more, before finally doing what he's come here to do :

- Well, I'mma go "easy" on you guys... let's see, I'm just gonna have... all the first half of this page, please.

He smirks :

- I'm pretty selective when it comes to foods and stuffs, by the way.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

(Jitter seems like she's going to question him, but decides against it) Alrighty, then! (The order seems to amuse her) It'll be but a few minutes! (She picks up his menu and jogs to the back. When the kitchen door closes behind her, she can be heard shouting) _Oi! What're you guys laying around for? Look alive and don your aprons! Teeeeeen hut! _(Whining can be heard, but ceases shortly after it started. The strong aroma of espresso and pastries floats out the door)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

Jin's nose catches the smell as his ears perk up at the sounds of cooking inside. His smirk shows his impression and a bit of eagerness as he waits for his order.

- Wow... should've ordered the whole page instead...


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

(After a short wait, the kitchen door bangs open. Jitter exits with three of the five sibling in tow helping to carry food. There's one set of male twins of about 12 laughing as they carry the trays, nearly dropping the food, and a girl of 9 or so carrying Jin's drinks. They all have a similar fur pattern and color, save for the smallest who's chest is completely white) Heeeere we go! (The trays each contain about three plates of food each. There are omelets, meat, pastries, cakes... oh my!) This is the largest order we've had all week. Good thing we just stocked up of supplies! (They start to put the plates on his table. The twins gaze at Jin's whip in awe. They perk up) _"Hey, mister. You kill people with that thingy?" "Is you a assassin er somethin'?"_ (The two giggle)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

Jin chuckles at the question, and glances at the two :

- Nah, I'm not an Assassin. I prefer swinging it in bad guys' face from the front... man, I'm such a bad person.

He then smirks at the sight of food :

- You definitely weren't kidding. "In minutes" indeed...

He takes out a handful of golden coins :

- Bonus points for catching me off-guard so well, kids. Knock yourself out.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

(The kids' eyes boggle. The two grab for the coins and start shoving them in the pockets of their shorts) Now, kids! You can't just- (The twins dash out the front door before their sister can scold them, shouting _"Thanks, mister_!") Ugh, those two... You didn't need to give those anklebiters money now! (The little girl stands on her tip toes and puts a coffee and a tea on Jin's table, only her ears visible over the edge) Alright, June, go and play. (The girl dashes off)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

Jin face-palms himself in utter embarrassment :

- I meant to give those coins for all your brothers and sisters, not just those 2 !... Jeez, I didn't make myself clear...

He shakes his head in shame, his voice suddenly drops to sounding extremely regretful, as if he's made a bad influence to the kids. He doesn't seem to have the mood to eat or drink anymore :

- I'm gonna hate myself this whole evening if they lose those coins.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

(Jitter looks a little embarrassed herself) Oh, don't stress, now, shug! I'll send out the second oldest later to make sure those two don't get into trouble. We aren't beggars, but we still appreciate your generosity! They won't lose it... S-so! Uhm, you have your own young'uns?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

- No, no, of course not ; I... do kinda wanna help your family, yes, but without making you guys feel like beggars... Uh, you can have a seat, I won't order anything else. For now, I think.

He grabs a glass of drink and takes a small sip, then back to her question :

- I have a brother, he's just 5 years younger than me. I also have a son and a daughter too. My son is the elder of the two.

Jin looks like he's only in his 20s to have 2 children !


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

(Jitter pulls out the chair opposite the table and sits.) Gosh, you look pretty young to have two kids of your own! They live nearby?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

- In a village to the south from here. Not too far, but it's late in the evening, so I decided to stop by here... and, yeah, I'm kinda "too" young to have children, hehe..


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

Tsk, tsk! You goin' by to see 'em?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

- I live with 'em, actually ; it's because of my mission this morning that made me go so far and took me so long to finish. That's why I have to bring weapons with me, by the way.

He proceeds with the food, and nods in approval after the first bite.

- Bounty-hunting is hard work, but... that's how I got to "unlock new locations" on my "map", if you know what I mean... by the way, this is so good. I was starving, and you nailed the foods right where they're needed in my tummy, hehe...


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

(Jitter's ear twitches thoughtfully) Ah, you're a bounty hunter! What was this "mission" about, then?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

He gulps whatever is in his mouth in a rather disturbed manner, seeming really uncomfortable at the thought :

- Rescue kidnapped children... just plain awful. Whenever I see those horribly tortured kids, I always feel like I'm about to cry... I feel like they're my kids, taken away from me, and I just... Goodness me, I'm too sensitive.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

(Jitter's fur bristles) Yowza... Sounds intense, pal. ...How 'bout this, shug. You've had a rough day, so don't worry about the check. If you're still looking to crash nearby tonight my aunt runs the inn two doors down. Tell her Jitty sent ya! Sorry you had to do that... It went well, I reckon?


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 8, 2016)

the front door opens and standing in the door way appears to be a figure clad in old battle worn armor he looks around and takes a seat next to the window.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

Jin shakes his head in response :

- I deal with "rough days" like that, like, all the time, so don't worry about me either. I'm all cool, really.

No-one knows that his order being enough for a party of 5 people is part of his intention to help Jitter's family out.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 11, 2016)

(Jitter pushes her hair out of her face and sighs) You sure are a trooper, ain't ya? (Nods her head in approval and pushes her chair back) Hum, we've been chit-chatting for so long you've almost run outta coffee. You need any more?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

It's not until then that Jin notices his near-empty cup, but he still shakes his head.
He hardly ever nods, most of the time only shaking his head, followed by a "negative" answer :

- Gimme a sec, I'm out of "stamina".

He points at his rather bloated belly, with a smirk, as he jokes :

- How much more of the menu do you think I can stuff myself ?


----------



## JynxLynx (May 11, 2016)

(Jitter digs in her pocket and pulls out a mint) How's this? (Chuckles) (The twins enter the café, arms full of candy and a few small toys. They trot to the back giggling, careful not to drop their goodies) Ah, there're those two. (Yelling) Make sure you share! _("We will!" "Never!"_)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

Jin looks at the mint and raises his eyebrows as he chuckles :

- Riiiiight...

He takes another look at the menu again. He's just about to say that he'll pick the 2nd half of the first page, but then finds some of the dishes not really of his taste, so he skips to the next page.

- You have quite a thing for fish, eh ? - Jin chuckles, finally pointing it out when he sees that he's "dealing" with a Cat.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 11, 2016)

Hardy-har-har. (Jitter shakes her head, grinning) Don't you dragon-folk like fish, too, or is that just another stereotype? Hmhm.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

- Nah, I ain't no Dragon. People mistake me for a Dragon a lot, when really, I'm a Kangaroo... somehow with a reptilian snout.

((I removed his wings, 'cause I didn't like that design much anymore))

- Although, if I were a Dragon, I'd probably go for... like... everything.

He puts extra stress in the word "everything", followed by a bit of laughs.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 11, 2016)

A kangaroo, you say? Golly, I've never seen a kangaroo folk before now. Can't imagine what an actual _dragon_ would order! (Jitter catches herself) Err, sorry, that was rude, heh!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

- Still probably not as much as I did. - Jin shrugs - I don't think there's anyone else that can have such a big mouth like me...

He looks the menu once more, and finally continues his "eating spree" :

- I'll go for the whole 2nd page this time. Don't hold yourself back~


----------



## JynxLynx (May 12, 2016)

Hoh boy. (She stands and stretches) You're our best customer, heh! (Jogs to the back. Groans can be heard, followed by dishes clanging)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 12, 2016)

Jin crackles his knuckles :

- Round 2, hehe...


----------



## JynxLynx (May 25, 2016)

((Soo sorry for the delay! I've been super busy as of late. ;-) (An array of sweet odors escape from the kitchen as well as the sound of silverware clashing against plates.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Jin takes a deep inhale at the smell and smiles in satisfaction and content :

- This is gonna be memorable...

((Hey, I... uh... updated my fursona a bit~ wanna see his new look ? ^ ^ ))


----------



## Shotalicious (May 26, 2016)

A small young sheep walks in and bleats gently. "I-is this place open..?"


----------



## Julen (May 26, 2016)

A random human guy opens the door. He looks around and orders a nuka cola.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 26, 2016)

(I read this as "Fresh Prince RP anyone?" at first :U)


----------



## Julen (May 26, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> (I read this as "Fresh Prince RP anyone?" at first :U)


XD


----------

